# Analogy by Antecedent Scripture?



## RamistThomist (Feb 2, 2005)

I had read Walt Kaiser's _Toward an Exgetical Theology_ a long time ago and he said one thing that had me thinking: We protestants often use the anology of Scripture, which is good, but it is more logicaly sound to use the analogy of _antecendent_ Scripture--if we are to compare Scripture with Scripture, we must do it by comparing it with _antecedent_ Scripture. I take this to mean that we compare it by previous revelation only.

If this is the case how would one go about preaching something like Genesis 3:15? I am wanting to preach on this and use illustrations from other parts of the Bible (which would almost be entirely of postfall scriptures). I guess I could make this clearer but I am late for class. I will come back later.

Jacob


----------



## gwine (Feb 2, 2005)

Since God is outside of time then all of Scripture was effectively written before we saw the later parts of it.


----------

